# Gaming in Gaithersburg MD



## KnightCloak (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm looking for players in/near Gaithersburg MD. Looking to play on Fridays, possibly some Saturdays. We'll be using 3.5, not sure on setting yet. Possibly Ptolus. Feedback welcome.

Stephen at dalantra dot com


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello, KnightCloak!

Just wanted to drop in and say that, if you haven't heard, there is going to be a EN World Gameday on October 27th.

We have our own planning and game scheduling forum here at EN World and so, if you're interested in spending a day playing games with some of the best GMs and players in the world(!), you should think about coming.  

Link to the forum: http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208


----------

